# Full journal of my 1st grow. Indoor aeroponics. Big Bud seeds. 400w HPS/MH



## eagleClaw (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my first attempt at a grow. I've done a lot of reading on this forum and elsewhere and have decided to go with home built aeroponics system detailed by FilthyFletch https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/22362-30-minute-6-plant-aero.html

I plan on detailing my grow from begining to end with lots of pics and detail so any other newbies can learn from any mistakes I make (I'm sure there won't be a shortage!)

I'd appreciate any helpful input on the grow and the progress I'm making. 

Toke on!


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 27, 2008)

Ordered the seeds from Nirvana Shop. I went with Big Bud as it is an easy for beginner strain. The seeds came in about 7 days after my order which is faster than I expected.


Plant type: Best suitable for indoor growing.
Plant height: Medium- Indica/Sativa mix
Stoned or high?: Stoney yet high- Allround Buzz
THC level: Medium 8-15%
Flowering Weeks: 8/10
Yield (Sea of Green on one m2) : 500-600
Harvest Month: 9/10
Grow difficulty: Easy (Good for beginners)


iPod Sock??? whatever works 






germination kit that I ordered with the seeds from Nirvana






once the seeds let out roots, I transplanted into rockwool






First signs of LIFE!!!


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm setting up my grow room in the utility room in my basement.

This is just the initial set up. I'll be putting on the finishing touches once the lights come in the mail.







My aeroponics setup thanks to FilthyFletch for the detailed plans!


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll consider this the day 1 of my grow. 

Two seeds sprouted enough to where I moved them into the netted pots with clay pellets and put them under a CFL light.

Here are the 2 pioneers in all their glory! 






These are the nutes I'll be using. Also plan on getting some H2O2 once the roots are long enough to be suspended in the water.


----------



## anotherchance (Oct 27, 2008)

how long are you planning on before harvest?


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 27, 2008)

anotherchance said:


> how long are you planning on before harvest?


I'm looking to doing about 5 - 6 weeks of veg depending on the growth I'll get from them and flowering for a full 8. No hurry here, trying to do it right.


----------



## poolman420 (Oct 27, 2008)

so far so good!!!tring a new 120secretjarin myself


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks poolman, the hardest part is all the waiting around. I want to keep checking on my babies every 5 minutes. Damn, I need to smoke and calm my ass down lol


----------



## LimPShoT (Oct 28, 2008)

subscribed, I am thinking of building ff's aero setup also this weekend, waiting for my seeds to come in and want to go with a secret jardine tent.


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 29, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> subscribed, I am thinking of building ff's aero setup also this weekend, waiting for my seeds to come in and want to go with a secret jardine tent.


Hey, good luck!! So far it's about as easy as it looks on paper. No surprises yet, everything just kinda works...which is weird, I'd expect myself to screw something up!


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 29, 2008)

Looked this morning and 5 out of 6 seeds have sprouted. Looking good and strong. I'm waiting on the last straggler but have a feeling she'll be waking up any minute now.
I put them all under CFL for now to get them started. Still waiting on my HPS/MH lights to come in the mail. 

Does anyone know how long I should keep the sprouted seedlings under the CFL lights before putting them into the Aero grow chamber and under MH light?

I'll post some pictures of my babies tonight!!


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 29, 2008)

This is day 3 and I have them under a CFL 24 hours a day. Got a humidifier at Walmart for $23 to raise the humidity level and it's creeping up slowly since I plugged it in about an hour ago. Also put in a small space heater into the room to get the temps up and keep that humidity in the air.

Here are the pictures of all the kids. As you can tell, one hasn't sprouted yet, but I've got faith in it. Hang in there little buddy!!!






Here is a closeup of my star player. First to sprout and looks like it's still the most advanced of the batch


----------



## Inspectah (Oct 30, 2008)

hey nice setup

I would say its ok to put the seedlings into the system, I put mine in right when they sprouted


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 30, 2008)

Inspectah said:


> I would say its ok to put the seedlings into the system, I put mine in right when they sprouted


Thanks for the advice. I'll throw the kids in the aero setup tonight. How soon did you start feeding them nutes?

I'm thinking of waiting a few days and letting them adjust to the change in environment and then starting off the feed schedule as documented with my Fox Farm nutes. Let me know if you think that's a good idea or should I wait longer?

Still waiting for my MH/HPS lights to show up. Also ordered a roll of mylar to increase efficiency of the lights.


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is what we're looking like at day 4


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a question about water pH levels. I just got a pH meter I ordered in the mail and was testing my water with it to surprising results. 

My house tap water is testing out at ~550ppm at around 8.4pH and the RO filtered water I got filled at a grocery store is testing with only <100ppm BUT at a 9.1pH!!! 

I've made sure that dipped in the calibration solution, the pH tester is showing the correct 7.01pH value. So, can't really blame it right?

Has anyone dealt with pH levels that high? I'm not sure what to do here, would appreciate any tips.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I made a run to a pet store and got some pH down solution in the aquarium section. Added a few drops into my water res after mixing the nutes and balanced it out to somewhere around 6.5pH. 

I'm following the Fox Farms feed schedule so going with 1tsp/gallon of Grow Big and 2tsp/gallon of Big Bloom. (another rookie mistake here: I forgot to shake up the container of nutes before adding them to my water, they sure got a lot murkier as I shook them up. So, half of my nutes I added were before agitation and half, after. hope that's not too much of a problem)

I've transfered my sprouts into the aero setup today, still under CFL and will be posting some pictures soon. 

Unfortunately clumsy me broke one of the sprouts during the transfer (don't ask) and so I'm down to 5 plants. 

It's their first day in the aero setup and with nutes. Let's hope it's not too much of a shock for them.  I'll be keeping a close eye and hopefully they'll adjust without any issues. I'll be posting updates soon

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 1, 2008)

looking forward to the pics, i made built my aero setup this weekend and turned it on looks to work. How big of a tub are you using anyways i got a 33 gallon and put 8 containers in it.


----------



## sweetsmell (Nov 1, 2008)

Slow down there cowboy. I think it is way to early for nutes. I know the feeding chart says different but.......... yea I am really interested in your grow. Gl And I will be keeping an eye on this one


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 1, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> How big of a tub are you using anyways i got a 33 gallon and put 8 containers in it.


It's a 31 gallon tub you can find just about anywhere, not sure where this one is from originally, just something I found in my basement.

Good luck with your setup! Mine seems to be holding up alright so far.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 1, 2008)

sweetsmell said:


> Slow down there cowboy. I think it is way to early for nutes. I know the feeding chart says different but..........


I'll be keeping a real close eye on them, if I see any sign of nute burn, I'll flush them asap. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 2, 2008)

Morning of Day 7. Sprouts are looking alright, looks like 3 of them are growing strong. Trying to rescue the other 2 but they aren't looking like they're making much progress. 


Here's a picture of the progress on morning of Day 7. This is after they spent their first night on nutes and in the aero chamber. I can see little roots sticking through the bottom of the net pots!


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 2, 2008)

thats great that you can see the roots already, is that tinfoil i see?? I thought tinfoil was a nono possibly causing burn spots.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 3, 2008)

Checked on the babies this morning, looking really healthy!!! They seemed to have grown quite a bit through the night. 


Went through an iffy time this weekend when the pH was waay too high (~6.8 range) and the leaves started curling back, but I seemed to have rescued them with some "pH down". It's still above 6.0, but I'll lower that gradually this week. 

Yeah, the roots are coming through nicely, you can clearly see them coming out the bottom of the net pots. I'll try to snap a pic and post it tonight.



LimPShoT said:


> thats great that you can see the roots already, is that tinfoil i see?? I thought tinfoil was a nono possibly causing burn spots.


 I'll replace the tinfoil as soon as I get them under my MH lights (hopefully tonight), I don't think that the CFLs I'm using are giving off much heat.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 3, 2008)

Finally got my lights in the mail a 400w conversion MH and a 400w HPS running off the same balast. I hooked up the MH and holy mother of that thing is BRIGHT!! 
Initially I hung that thing at about 1.5 feet above the plants, but the temps soared to 106! after a few minutes. I kept a careful eye on it and raised the light right away to about 3.5 feet above the lights. The temps are keeping at a steady 80 now. Need more ventilation!

Still battling my rising pH levels. Not sure what's causing it but every time I check, the pH seems to have risen. I'm not sure how much it is safe to lower the pH by with pH-down without shocking the plants. If anyone has any input on this issue, I'd love to hear it!

Sorry, shitty picture. The water jugs are temporary weights to keep the leaks down.






Here's a close-up at day 8:


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 3, 2008)

I cant comment on the ph thing new to growing myself but somebody i am shure somebody can chime in, yeah i was wondering what is needed to keep the lid from leaking with the tub setup. I cant wait to get my setup going but it will still be a while still gotta get a grow tent and lights etc. Looks good sofar though.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm sure someone here has battled rising pH issues in the past. Any insight would be appreciated! 

This morning I was still looking at above 6.7pH in my res. Lowered it to 6.2pH before heading off to work with liberal amounts of pH-Down. Hope that wasn't too much of an adjustment and a shock for the young plants! 

Water out of my tap is testing out at above 8pH. Takes over 1mL of pH-Down/gallon to bring it down enough to be usable. I'm surprised it takes that much. Am I using the wrong kind of pH down??? 

The plants seem to like the new MH bulb, looking healthy and at attention! The temperature at plant level is holding steady at 83 F.




LimPShoT said:


> ...i was wondering what is needed to keep the lid from leaking with the tub setup.


I got some weather stripping along the lip of the tub and cut out a little hole for the power cord and caulked around it. That seemed to have stopped all the leaks. Just keeping an eye on it now, but seems pretty leak proof.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 4, 2008)

Well, I think I've gotten my pH down to the level I want it at for now, right about 5.8. The plants seem to be doing alright and liking the new light. I have that 400w MH about 2 feet above the plants on a 18/6 schedule.

The temp at plant level is 83 F, which is a little high. I plan on getting a fan going full time on the plants. Right now I just have a humidifier blowing their way.

Here is what the kids are looking like. I have 3 that are about the same and 2 that were stunted a little by the pH problems and are smaller, but rebounding nicely now.






Here is what the roots look like


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 4, 2008)

Hell yeah!! OBAMA WON!!!


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 4, 2008)

eagleClaw said:


> Hell yeah!! OBAMA WON!!!


 
America F##$ yeah!! I am with ya there, we needed this change for our country.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 5, 2008)

Checked on the kids this morning. All looking good and they seem healthy and making definite progress. The roots really took off and are now hanging a good 6" long below the net pots.

I did notice that the water is a little smelly. Not sure if I should be worried about that. I plan on emptying and refilling the res in a week's time anyway, so I'll just keep an eye on the water in the meantime.

pH in my res seems to have stabilized a bit and holding in the high 5's. 

I had to top off the res with a gallon of water. I got a gallon from the tap and it came out at high 7's pH. Had to use almost 2mL of my pH down solution to bring it down enough to be usable. I must be using crap brand. If anyone has a suggestion for a good quality pH-Down solution, please let me know!!

I'll post some pictures of the progress tonight.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 5, 2008)

The plants are looking nice and healthy. Seems like they're definitely growing. I see signs of progress every time I check. 

It is 84F at plant level, hope that's not too high.

Got the pH down to 6.2, ppm is at low 600's, and water temp is at 28C (again, hope that's not too high)

Here is the plant progress at Day 10






Here is the whole family group shot


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 6, 2008)

Got my roll of 2mil mylar poly film in the mail today and went straight to work with it. I glued it to a 4mil black poly film and then made 2 square braces out of pvc and connected the 2 braces with taped together poly films mylar side in. i kinda mcguivered it together to .. fuck it i'm stoned and this doesn't make any sense!!..here's a picture:














The plants are doing just fine. The pH seems to have stabilized. To keep the temp down I add a gallon of refrigerated pH adjusted nute pre-mixed water per day. That seems to have made the plants happy, they aren't shy about growing.


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 6, 2008)

seems like there making progress, how tall are they now?


----------



## SunDime (Nov 6, 2008)

hey man, tap water isnt really the best to use, but if u are using it then you should let the water stand in a jug ur bucket for about 1-2 days so that all the chemicals go away.
btw nice grow so far man
peace


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 7, 2008)

The plants are probably around 2 inches tall, and not stretching so far!! Starting to show the 4th set of leaves already. They've really taken off past couple of days. 

I let my tap water sit in the fridge overnight. Helps air out the chlorine and chems and chill the water down so it cools down the rest of the res water a bit. When it's time to completely flush the res, I'll use RO water from the local grocery store. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, the plants are doing just great. No problems so far and they are showing lots of progress every time I look at them (which is pretty damn often, can't keep my eyes off those beuties)

I am controlling my pH levels by mixing up a fresh pH'd and nuted up gallon of cold water every morning. I drain about a gallon out of the res and add the new fresh cool gallon to replace it. Seems to be working out ok, helps keep the water temp, pH and ppm levels right in the comfort zone. 

The temp at plant level is still about 85 which is a bit high so it'll be the next issue I'll tackle.

Here's what the kids look like at Day 13!






Here's a side view of one of the other ones. Oops, sideways, fuck it.


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good as usual. Hey i have a question are you having an leaking issues, i have been testing my system out and got some weatherstripping and plugged some holes on the sides but still getting some slight leaking on the top sides of the lid, i am using the same brand of tub as you but 33 gallon, any tips you can offer? Thanks


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 9, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> Looking good as usual. Hey i have a question are you having an leaking issues, i have been testing my system out and got some weatherstripping and plugged some holes on the sides but still getting some slight leaking on the top sides of the lid, i am using the same brand of tub as you but 33 gallon, any tips you can offer? Thanks


Yeah, mine does leak a little too. It's not a problem the way I have it set up though. It's in the basement in a room with a drain and I top it off every morning with a fresh nute mixed and pH'd chilled gallon of water. That has the added benefit of keeping the res water cooler.

I did put some 3M weatherstripping around the edge and that helped cut down on the leaks big time. I also have the lid weighed down with jugs of water but will replace that with some bungee cords instead. I'll put up the pics after I do that.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 9, 2008)

HAWKS beat penn state!!!


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 9, 2008)

So far so good. As you can tell by the pics, the plants are really doing great. 

I did my first flush of the system today. I measured the pH and ppm levels to keep those similar in the new water I added. The only key difference in the new water is the temp. Old water in the res was at 27C and the new water is at 18C. I think this shocked the plants a little and they are looking droopy  (check out the last pic)

I hope that raising the water temp a little will help the plants perk right back up!









*Check out the roots!! again, sorry for the sideways pic*








*This is the one with the best symetry:*








*I think this is from the water temp difference:*


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 9, 2008)

eagleClaw said:


> Yeah, mine does leak a little too. It's not a problem the way I have it set up though. It's in the basement in a room with a drain and I top it off every morning with a fresh nute mixed and pH'd chilled gallon of water. That has the added benefit of keeping the res water cooler.
> 
> I did put some 3M weatherstripping around the edge and that helped cut down on the leaks big time. I also have the lid weighed down with jugs of water but will replace that with some bungee cords instead. I'll put up the pics after I do that.


bungee cords are a good idea ill try that and maybe a few weight plates, yeah that middle pic looks like it is a mirror image!! quite symetrical.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 10, 2008)

All is looking good and plans are happy. 

I'm still working on the temperature levels (they're as high as 87F at plant level) and think I'll be putting together a cool tube for my 400w MH. That should help with the temps at plant level.

Going to try this out: DIY: Best Cool Tube - Grasscity.com Forums Anyone try this before and have good/bad luck with it? Looks simple enough.

I've ordered some H2O2, figure it'll help battle root rot and diseases since my water temps seem to be a little on the high side. Also going to try out a different brand of pH up and have a liter of that on order as well.


*Here's the all-star:
*


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 13, 2008)

Bad news!!

I am battling what looks like root-rot. I noticed that the plants were acting like they had some nute lock-out issues. The oldest leaves (bottom most) are turning yellow with some light brown spots.

I've also noticed that the pH in the res keeps rising every time I check. 
I was stomped by this for a while and then noticed that the roots look more off-white (almost brown) than they are supposed to. This I think is the dreaded root-rot!!

I've got some H2O2 on order and hopefully it gets here soon. In the meantime I hope my babies hang in there and don't die on me. Too bad I couldn't find any 35% H2O2 in town.


Has anyone used H2O2 and at what dosage? I hear that 1.7mL/gal is a good ratio. Does anyone know how often I have to add it? Should I rinse out my res fully and flush first? 

Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 13, 2008)

eagle check this thread here https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/130177-root-rot-25-gallon-rubermaid.html

that sucks about root rot, dont get discouraged keep it up. I started to germ (5 seeds) some of my seeds a couple of days ago and already got 2 seeds with taproots man i am excited!


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 14, 2008)

Cool, thanks for the heads up LimPShoT!

The plants seem to be doing better. Some of the lower leafs got hit hard and might have to go, but that's alright, the tops seem to be healthy. I see some white roots starting to show up more around the damaged brownish roots, so I take it as a good sign. I'll take some pics and post them later today.

I've been working on keeping the water temp lower and that 35% H2O2 should be coming in the mail anytime now. That should really get the root healing going.


----------



## Earl (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sad to read about your root problems, your grow was going pretty well.

Hopefully some cooler weather will help you get the rez temp lower.

I have used up those pen meter like they were disposable.

They always break about midway through flowering phase.

Be very careful with it and don't tap it on the rez or drop it.

If you calibrate at just 7. 
then you are not getting the accuracy you want,
You should also calibrate at pH 4

When your pen meter takes a crap, 
do your self a favor and get a American Marine PinPoint pH meter 
for about $80-$100 on ebay.





Or a Milwakee SM 101





These meters are very accurate,
100 times more accurate than the pen meters, 
and the best buy for the money.

Then you can just replace the probe every other grow.

Some strains are more dependent on close tolerance to pH than others. 

Never put your pH probe into distilled or RO,
until it has something in it like salt or nutes.

About 2ml/gl is the max load for H2o2,
I like the 1.7 ml figure you are planning.

H2o2 is a band aid 
and should not be considered a solution 
to your temperature problem.

Moving the pump outside of the rez 
will help lower your temps 
and blowing some cold air into the rez helps a lot.

Try to keep the rez temp below 69º
after you stop the root rot,
or it will return.

You should also get some enzyme product like Sensizme or Hygrozyme,
so the damaged roots will be eaten and dissolved.
.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 14, 2008)

Earl said:


> I'm sad to read about your root problems, your grow was going pretty well.


Thanks! I think it'll be ok. I think that I've lost a few lower leaves and a couple of days of really slow growth with this problem, but I think they will be making a full recovery. 



Earl said:


> I have used up those pen meter like they were disposable.
> 
> They always break about midway through flowering phase.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the advice. I'll keep an extra close eye on the pH meter. If this grow works out, I'll be getting a better pH meter for sure!



Earl said:


> About 2ml/gl is the max load for H2o2,
> I like the 1.7 ml figure you are planning.


Cool, good to have affirmation that I'm going the correct route.




Earl said:


> H2o2 is a band aid
> and should not be considered a solution
> to your temperature problem.
> 
> ...


I've been slowly getting my temp issue under control both in the res and at plant level. The res is now at about 75F and close to the same thing at plant level. I need to drop the res another 5 degrees or so and should be sailing! 

(I've noticed that the unpleasant smell I used to get when opening the res is no longer there now that I've got the temps under control)



Earl said:


> You should also get some enzyme product like Sensizme or Hygrozyme, so the damaged roots will be eaten and dissolved.


Thanks again for the tip. I'll get an order put in for one of these.

   ::


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 14, 2008)

*Well, the plants are still recovering from root-rot, but I think they are doing ok now. I am seeing new growth again, and only the very bottom leaves got affected as you can tell from the pictures.

​
Here are what my roots look like now. It was a little hard to capture it in a picture, so I hope you get the idea. What I'm seeing is some good looking white roots and some very brown and dirty looking roots. This is what i assumed to be root-rot.
*












*Here is what we're looking at on Day 19. Probably should be further along, but being we're still looking alive, I'm more than happy.*








*Here is the good symetry beauty:
*







*Here you can see some of the leaf damage done by the problems I've been having*


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 15, 2008)

Must have fixed whatever was bothering them. As I woke up this morning, they are looking very healthy and lots of new growth. 

I haven't even added the H2O2 yet, it hasn't arrived in the mail yet. Just been working on keeping my water cooler and cleaner and that seems to be the trick. I'll still add some H2O2 when it arrives so the system is a little more forgiving with pH changes.


----------



## Earl (Nov 15, 2008)

You should avoid using the H2o2 if at all possible.

It will be nice to have some for emergencies, 
and it is good for cleaning, just wear gloves 
cause it will bleach your skin

You should not mix the enzymes with H2o2.

Keep the rez changes often 
and keep the rez cool.

Your doing OK.
don't get over zealous.

.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 16, 2008)

Earl said:


> You should avoid using the H2o2 if at all possible.
> 
> It will be nice to have some for emergencies,
> and it is good for cleaning, just wear gloves
> ...


Good to know these things. I guess I'll just keep the H2O2 around for emergency and cleaning use only then. Guess if it ain't broke, don't fix it applies here.

The plants are doing pretty good. Still showing some good growth and looking happy. I'll update with some pics later.


----------



## Earl (Nov 16, 2008)

What is your rez temp ?


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 16, 2008)

Earl said:


> What is your rez temp ?


It's between 72-75F


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 16, 2008)

So, the plants are now at 3 weeks and are looking like they are happy and mostly healthy. I am going to give the water in the res another week and then flush with new water and up the nutes a little.

​
Here is all-star:








Here is the symetry queen, still fairly symetrical:








The good symetry one did start developing some yellowing on it's new leaves in between the veins. Looks to me like zinc deficiency, probably paired with Fe and Mn deficiencies. Those could all be caused by high pH levels. Every morning I check the res and always have to bring it down quite a bit. It likes to creep towards 6.6+ in a day and I try to bring it down towards 5.7 with the crappy pH Down that I got at a pet store. The good stuff should be here tomorrow.

Here is the best pic I could get of the yellowing.


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 17, 2008)

there comming along man, cant wait till i get my girls there myself check my grow out if ya like, i will post more pics of my setup this week when i have time.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 18, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> there comming along man, cant wait till i get my girls there myself check my grow out if ya like, i will post more pics of my setup this week when i have time.


Looking good. 

I've made a small mod to my setup that pretty much stopped all the leaks I was having out of the res. Instead of having the sprayers stand upright off the pvc pipe, I've turned it so they are now parallel to the ground instead of perpendicular. This makes the spray go straight up and down, not side to side. The roots still get plenty wet, but now there is much less leakage due to the fact that the seam of the lid is not getting sprayed directly.


The plants are doing really well now. They have really taken off and I notice new growth every time I check!

I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 18, 2008)

sounds like a good idea with the sprayers are you using the same # of sprayers??


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 18, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> sounds like a good idea with the sprayers are you using the same # of sprayers??


I'm actually using 10 sprayers, a little overkill, but seems to do the job well.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 18, 2008)

Plants are doing ok I think. Showing some growth as you can tell from the pictures. 

I have so far kept off nutes aside from one feeding, but think I'll start easing them into some fox farms nutes. What do you guys think?


All star:








Groupshot (I decided to call the stragler in the lower right hand corner 'Shortbus'):


----------



## Earl (Nov 19, 2008)

Calibrate your pH meter 
and shoot for nute solution of 5.6

Looks like a little edge curl from too high pH.

If they start to yellow in the center,
they are growing fast and 
you need to change out the nutes,
even if your tds has not changed.

If you are feeding them for the first time,
go easy on the load,
but change out nutes more often.

4 days instead of 7.

Some of the ingredients of your solution can become depleted 
and you cannot measure this with a meter.

Also, a few days of adjusting the pH down,
and you have acid build up, just flush & re-nute.
.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 19, 2008)

Earl said:


> Calibrate your pH meter
> and shoot for nute solution of 5.6


great, that's about the number I've been going for.




Earl said:


> Looks like a little edge curl from too high pH.


I was thinking it had something to do with the pH being off. I know I adjusted it quite a bit with pH down, maybe more than I should have, so I also thought it could be shock from too much adjustment at once.




Earl said:


> If they start to yellow in the center,
> they are growing fast and
> you need to change out the nutes,
> even if your tds has not changed.


Cool, I did not know that. Thanks for the tip!




Earl said:


> If you are feeding them for the first time,
> go easy on the load,
> but change out nutes more often.
> 4 days instead of 7.


I gave them 1/4 strength nutes today. Let's see how they handle that. Planning on changing out the res in 4 day, so that should work with what you've suggested.





Earl said:


> Some of the ingredients of your solution can become depleted
> and you cannot measure this with a meter.
> 
> Also, a few days of adjusting the pH down,
> ...


That's another thing I was not aware of that could happen. Thanks once again Earl!



The plants today looked pretty droopy all over. I'm not sure what it's from but I'll post a pic if it gets any worse. 


They were droopy before I added the 1/4 nutes solution so I know it's not that. 
Water temp is 72-74F, still working on bringing it down a notch.
Had to adjust pH level again and added 4 gals of fresh water to the res


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 21, 2008)

I flushed the res last night. There was some slime growing on the air hoses in the res, and the roots weren't looking too great. They were definitely more brown than white.

I rinsed the res with a H2O2/water solution and refilled it with cool pH'd water mixed with about 1.5mL/gal of 35% H2O2 and about 1/2 strength nutes. 

I have a bunch of small bottles of water in the freezer right now and am going to start a rotation of dropping the frozen bottles into the res to keep the water cooler and slow the bacteria growth. I hope that helps. Really don't want to drop the bucks for a chiller.

I'll put up some more pics soon.


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 21, 2008)

hey eagle what is your hunidity levels?? mine have been aroun 20% i bought a cool mist humidfier to see if i can get it up a bit, my resevoir temps have been hovering around 75% also gonna put some frozen bottles in the morning to see if it will come down. lets see some pics man.


----------



## Earl (Nov 23, 2008)

The frozen bottle thing won't work very well,
because it requires 24/7 attention.

The cheapest method is to blow cold air into and around the rez.

I am using a window fan with blinds over it,
and as long as the weather is below 50º outside,
I am able to keep my room temp below 66º 
and my rez stays cool enough to have high DO,
and no root rot.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 23, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> hey eagle what is your hunidity levels?? mine have been aroun 20% i bought a cool mist humidfier to see if i can get it up a bit, my resevoir temps have been hovering around 75% also gonna put some frozen bottles in the morning to see if it will come down. lets see some pics man.


I think mine hover around 30% or so. I have a cheapo humidifier I bought at Walmart that I keep on and that seems to be doing alright. 

pics are on their way


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 23, 2008)

I went out of town this weekend for a day and a half, and when I got back, I noticed that my plants weren't looking very good. I'm not sure what's wrong here, but I think root-rot is back.

I've added 15mL of 35% H2O2 to my res of 15 gallons, so the rate comes out to 1mL/gal. I hope that helps the new roots to keep healthy for now. I've cooled the water down quite a bit and will be working on a permanent solution as described by Earl in a post above.

Here are the pics of my sick plants and their ugly brown roots


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 23, 2008)

Earl said:


> The frozen bottle thing won't work very well,
> because it requires 24/7 attention.
> 
> The cheapest method is to blow cold air into and around the rez.
> ...


Yeah, I'll have to agree with you on that. I'm going to work out something to pull in air from outside. It'll be really chilly with the winter and all, but I'll just aim the incoming air right at the res and that should cool it down most and still cool the whole room down. I'm going to get on this asap, I think my poor plants are hating the growroom warming.


----------



## Earl (Nov 23, 2008)

You are slimed with the root rot.

Bummer.

You may need 2 ml/gl H2o2 to hasten its departure.

Then cool the rez down below 69º
.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Earl said:


> You are slimed with the root rot.
> 
> Bummer.


Yeah, bummer! Hope the plants can recover, they look like they are still growing. I think I got at least a half inch new growth overnight.




> You may need 2 ml/gl H2o2 to hasten its departure.
> 
> Then cool the rez down below 69º
> .


I am going to flush again today and go with 2mL/gl 35% H2O2 and 1/2 strength nutes. I am also going to work on getting the outside cold air directed towards the res. So far with my temporary solution of frozen bottles of water in the res I've been able to keep the temp around 70F. 

I've also noticed that the pH levels seem to rise a lot slower in cooler water.



*Moral of the story: Res temps matter!*


----------



## dgafaboutanyone (Nov 24, 2008)

good luck bro >_<


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 24, 2008)

good thing is there still growing, using a gallon jug of frozen water i can keep res temps around 70 also added a fan blowing in the tent. My 1 lone seedling is growing slowly myself


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the plants are going to be ok. 

The tops are growing nice and quickly, the bottom 1/3 of the plants is pretty much fucked though. Leaves are yellow and droopy on the bottom nodes and dying. 

Should I cut off the dying leaves? They aren't going to recover, that's for sure. 

I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Earl (Nov 25, 2008)

I cut dying leaves off.

They just waste light.

.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 26, 2008)

Earl said:


> I cut dying leaves off.
> 
> They just waste light.
> .


Well, I cut off most of the dying leaves and now my plants are looking a little naked.

There still seems to be good growth at the top, so I'm hoping for a recovery.

I plan on flushing the res once again tonight and going with another round of 2mL/gal of 35% H2O2 and 1/2 strength nutes.


Here are the now more naked versions of my babies:


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey they look alot better than my lone survivor hehe. How long are you gonna veg??


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 26, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> Hey they look alot better than my lone survivor hehe. How long are you gonna veg??


I'm thinking of another couple of weeks to let the plants fully recover and build up some strength. Trimmed some more dying leaves today, but they seem to be doing ok. The rest are all green.

Any luck with your sprouts?


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 27, 2008)

only have 1 survivor now, my 2 others i had in rockwool didnt sprout my fault i germed them in to cold enviro. But i got more seeds using my free seeds i will just add them to my lrak47. stop by the grow and check out the update.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, I've found that keeping up the warm temp and high humidity are key for germination. Good luck with your new seeds!


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 28, 2008)

The plants are doing ok. They seem to be growing alright and looking happier. They still look scrawny and naked since I've trimmed all the dying leaves, but slowly starting to fill in. It's like they lollipopped themselves for me! I'll post some pics soon.


I had 2 Big Bud seeds left over so last night after eating 10 lbs of turkey I decided to germinate them and throw them in some soil as a side project. 

I doing this the same way i germinated the initial batch since it seemed to work so well. Inside peat pellets in a tupperware container on top of the cable box. I also threw in 2 bag seeds in a damp paper towel in the same tupperware container to see if they'd sprout more than anything else.

I will be using Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil and perlite at 75/25 mix and the same Fox Farms nutes I have now.


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 28, 2008)

No shit! http://www.thestar.com/sciencetech/article/544684



> The marijuana was found to have a relatively high content of THC


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 28, 2008)

2,700 year old marijuana that still looks green?? crap I guess this can be one of the famous long lost strains!!!


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 29, 2008)

I gotta get my hands on some and grow it next!!!


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 29, 2008)

How are the girls doing?? They looking healthy since the lollipoping?


----------



## eagleClaw (Nov 30, 2008)

So, recovery process for the plants is on-going. A couple of them have made great recovery but still not sure on a couple.

I've been keeping my temps down with some extra ventilation I've added to get more cold outside air in. I'm still doing the frozen jugs of water in the res business but that's more for insurance to make sure the water temps are down.

I'll be doing another flush either tonight or tomorrow. Then prolee give them another week or so to recover and plan on going into flowering next weekend. Hope they fill out more between now and then.



Here is my ghetto duct work to get more cold air in (got an 80 cfm fan pulling air in):









*Here are the plants:*

This one is doing the best of all of them. Lots of new growth since getting root rot and being treated. It's now standing at 7" tall.








This is 'Shortbus'. It's also started to take off finally after being the runt the whole grow so far.








This is the original 'All-star' and it's not doing so great. The new leaves are very slow to come in and they are very narrow and not healthy looking:








Same with this plant:









*Group shot:*


----------



## jbrain420 (Nov 30, 2008)

I would like to see what happens. Your setup looks nice, good nutes, But not very big for being 30days since seed. 

I am staying tuned.


----------



## LimPShoT (Nov 30, 2008)

There gonna explode when ya flower i know it i cant wait to see some buds!!! Check out my second grow attempt.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 1, 2008)

I am going to flush tonight and then give them another week on 1/2 veg nutes and 18/6 before sending them into flower. 

I hope they blow up!

The 2 remaining Big Bud seeds I had have germinated and broke ground this weekend. I'll be sticking those in Fox Forest Ocean Forest soil for comparison. Might start a new journal for those just to keep things separate.


----------



## m0tavated (Dec 1, 2008)

Excellent tutorial bro!


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 1, 2008)

m0tavated said:


> Excellent tutorial bro!


Thanks! I figure I'll try to document all my mistakes so far so that anyone starting out with aero can hopefully avoid them. I know I've learned my lessons!


*My biggest problems so far have been:

Starting nutes waaay too early
Not being able to keep my res temps down bellow 70F
Ineffectively battling the high pH levels at the start of the grow
*
Thanks for tunning in! I'm hoping this grow takes a turn for the better and the plants recover enough for me to put them through flowering and actually harvest something worth smoking!


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, the plants are still recovering. So far the best ones are the tall one and the 'shortbus' really took off. 

3 of the plants including the original all-star are not doing so hot. Not sure if they will pull through, but no reason to yank them yet. I'll post some more pics tonight.

On the side note, the 2 other Big Bud seeds I had have germinated and are doing well in soil. I'll be starting another grow journal with them and the new Dutch Passion feminized Blueberry seeds I ordered the other day. Can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 3, 2008)

crap man that sucks that bad ehh for the 3? Hey there might be a solution to our rez temp issues by not running the pump 24/7 by getting a cycle timer like this http://www.herpmist.com/repeat.shtml CAP ART-DNe timer i have seen them on ebay for like $90, and on another grow this dude is running one 1 minute on and 5 min off https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-4.html I might get 1 and try it out. would be alot cheaper than getting a aquarium water chiller.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, i got some blueberry seeds also actually i went a little over board and ordered a bunch a while ago, BB, bubblegum, Top44, Masterkush, GH Trainwreck, GH lemon skunk and maybe something else i forgot.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 4, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> crap man that sucks that bad ehh for the 3?


Yeah, not looking great. Checked out the roots this morning and the 2 plants that are doing ok are showing brand new bright white roots shooting out from the net basket and the other plants are still there with their crap brown roots. They haven't shown any signs of growth at all in the past week or 2. 

Not sure what I can do with them and if even chopping the tops and cloning would be an option. Oh well, you gotta learn somehow!





> Hey there might be a solution to our rez temp issues by not running the pump 24/7 by getting a cycle timer like this http://www.herpmist.com/repeat.shtml CAP ART-DNe timer i have seen them on ebay for like $90, and on another grow this dude is running one 1 minute on and 5 min off https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks-4.html I might get 1 and try it out. would be alot cheaper than getting a aquarium water chiller.


You know, I've thought of trying that timed pump trick before, don't know why I didn't. *I'm very interested in hearing if that helps.* 

My buddy is really big into aquariums and fish and told me that his pumps do warm up the water quite a bit in his tanks. I'm still able to keep the res temps down low enough with freezing outside air coming in and frozen jugs of water, but if the timed pump thing works, that would make things easier.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 4, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> Yeah, i got some blueberry seeds also actually i went a little over board and ordered a bunch a while ago, BB, bubblegum, Top44, Masterkush, GH Trainwreck, GH lemon skunk and maybe something else i forgot.


Shopping for seeds is one of my favorite new activities! Easy to get carried away. 

*Just wish I could put seed strains on my x-mas list!!!*


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 4, 2008)

yeah, its easy to get carried away with ordering seeds i know i did. Lets see some pics!! And i did order that cycle timer.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 4, 2008)

So, I think it's going to be down to just 2 plants for me. I'm losing hope that the other 3 are going to recover...you can judge by the pics bellow.

I'm not quite sure what to do with the ones I just don't see pulling though. I'm keeping them in there to give them a fighting chance, but* I was wondering if I could chop their tops and clone them?* Any advice with this would be helpful!

2 of the plants are doing surprisingly well now. Showing new white root growth and one is already 9" tall..the other one was the original runt of the group but is catching up quickly at 6".

​
*best looking and tallest plant out of the bunch:*







*and it's new root growth (contrasts well with the old crappy roots):*







*the original grunt:*







​
*the following 2 shots are of 2 plants i'm pretty sure won't pull through. they haven't grown a bit in almost 2 weeks:*


----------



## Earl (Dec 5, 2008)

They will come back OK.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 5, 2008)

Dont loose hope yet on them, just start flowering and see what happens they might pull through.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 7, 2008)

How are the Girls doing man?? Give us an update


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, some not so great news. 

The 3 plants which weren't growing had to be yanked. The roots of these were covered in goops of slime and I had to remove them from the tank for safety of the 2 good plants.

I tried to clone the tops of the 3 I had to pull, so we'll see if they make better clones.

The 2 plants left in the tank have been doing well. I see some great growth and the taller one is now 10". I'll probably start them flowering this week sometime. I'll update with some pics soon!

On the side note, the Dutch Passion Blueberries I ordered are getting closer! Here's what the UPS tracking info has to say about it:

*"Status: Inbound International Arrival

Your item arrived in the United States in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 2:27 AM on December 4, 2008."*


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 8, 2008)

Shit man oh well at least you got 2 girls. How much vertical space to you have for growth anyways??


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 9, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> Shit man oh well at least you got 2 girls. How much vertical space to you have for growth anyways??


Yeah, hopefully girls! Started them flowering last night so I'll find out soon enough I guess. I'll put up some pics tonight.

I've got about 7 feet of vertical space, so definitely not pressed. I'm thinking of getting a small grow going and veging for 2 months and try to get some trees. That's a long wait though..don't know if I have the patience.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 9, 2008)

oh i thought these were feminized seeds, well hope they are chicks.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 9, 2008)

So....I put in the HPS bulb in last night and switched them over to 12/12 for the first time. Still going on veg nutes at 1/2 strength.

I get home from work today to check on them before the light switched off and I might be wrong here, but I think my bigger plant is a female. *Can they even show 1 day into flowering?* I hope I right, but it does look like a couple of little white whiskers coming out of what I think is the correct location on the plant. 

I tried to capture with my camera and you can kind of make it out in this picture (damn HPS screws with the pics)








Here is what the 2 survivors look like now:


----------



## jbrain420 (Dec 9, 2008)

yep, it looks like a female to me, just as long as no balls appear we'll be good!


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 9, 2008)

sweet! can't believe how early it showed..i was expecting to wait at least a couple of weeks. now waiting on the other one..but it's smaller so might take longer.


----------



## jbrain420 (Dec 10, 2008)

I read somewhere preflowers can show the sex as early as 1 week before flowering cycle.


----------



## banksedge (Dec 10, 2008)

amazing thread! answered so many questions I had so far. how many plants should i start with if i were interested in having only one successful plant (space problems.)?

Thanks!


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad all my mistakes through this grow helped stop someone from making them. I sure learned a lot throughout it and realized how much more there is still to learn.

all about patience!


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet 1 girl, thank god its not all for not for ya, hopefully the other will show for ya soon.


----------



## cronusoner (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry to be the bubble burster but theirs no way that a plant shows its sex in one day! what he has there is normal on both genders. your looking 2 sets of skinny white hairs (pistils) on each internode. i dont mean to be rude but any one who's been growin for a while will tell u that one day is out of the question.



jbrain420 said:


> yep, it looks like a female to me, just as long as no balls appear we'll be good!


----------



## SweetTooth36 (Dec 10, 2008)

Got my eyes on this one... Great set up. Hope they produce a good amount for ya


----------



## jbrain420 (Dec 11, 2008)

A quick search turned up these results:

"I only ever use a 24 cycle for seedlings, you should always use 18/6 for veg, they can show sex during veg cycle. The reason you want 18/6 is because your plants actually do need sleep at night, some time for photosynthesis to stop and the plant gets a chance to rest for a new day of growth, you will notice your plants grow surprisingly faster with a 18/6 cycle vs 24hr. "

I copied and pasted this from someones post on rollitup. You could go back and forth and you could find people that will tell you that its not possible and that it is. Since You vegged for a long time I came to the conclusion that we were looking at a female but with preflowers it is hard to tell. I like to remain positive. Next time I would use feminized seeds, because you have did alot of work and mostly waited a long time, and if you did get a male it would be a big dissapointment having to snuff him out.


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

The problem with feminized seeds is 
some growers are stupid enough to think they can breed them 
and then we all end up with a bunch of hermaphrodite genes 
in the pool.

If you buy fem seeds,
learn to clone 
and keep any stray males away from them.

As far as light cycles go,
I have tried several.
7 on 5 off
16/8
24/0

I don't notice much difference,
except in my electric bill.

As long as the light cycle 
is greater than 14 hours in 24 
then the plant will veg.

This current grow I ran 24/0
mostly to keep the room warm.

From planting seed under 24/0 
to 12/12 in 49 days.

I think the amount of light,
and spectrum of the light,
will have the biggest impact on your grow.

Plants can be sexed when they are quite small,
but it still takes time to get them mature enough to analyze.

Here is a picture of a small plant 
and the "pussy" that you are looking for.






look here, usually around the 6th-9th node


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 11, 2008)

That's exactly how the pussy looks on my plant!!! Noticed another pair of 'pussies' on the brand new node just this morning. Also noticed that she's shot up at least an inch in the 2 days I've had her flowering. Now to wait for the other plant and hope they're lesbians! 

Just don't have a good enough closeup macro mode on my camera to capture it like in the post above. Thanks Earl once again!


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 11, 2008)

Great man seeing some future bud sights!!! Btw When did your plants start smelling?


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 12, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> Great man seeing some future bud sights!!! Btw When did your plants start smelling?


Sweet, hope so! My tall one, I'll just call him *Yao*, has been smelling for a couple of weeks now and Shortbus is still not smelling yet. The tall one smells delicious though!


----------



## cronusoner (Dec 12, 2008)

dont believe everything u read. sometimes its better to know from exprience then from what some other guy wrote. try to do ur own research on your own plants. then believe what u learned from your crop. just a few words of advice. when i started growing i would believe anything any one said or wrote and i've come to the conclusion that its up to the grower to decide whats best for your plants not what somebody else is telling u cuz their not growin what your growin.



jbrain420 said:


> A quick search turned up these results:
> 
> "I only ever use a 24 cycle for seedlings, you should always use 18/6 for veg, they can show sex during veg cycle. The reason you want 18/6 is because your plants actually do need sleep at night, some time for photosynthesis to stop and the plant gets a chance to rest for a new day of growth, you will notice your plants grow surprisingly faster with a 18/6 cycle vs 24hr. "
> 
> I copied and pasted this from someones post on rollitup. You could go back and forth and you could find people that will tell you that its not possible and that it is. Since You vegged for a long time I came to the conclusion that we were looking at a female but with preflowers it is hard to tell. I like to remain positive. Next time I would use feminized seeds, because you have did alot of work and mostly waited a long time, and if you did get a male it would be a big dissapointment having to snuff him out.


----------



## jbrain420 (Dec 13, 2008)

cronusoner said:


> dont believe everything u read. sometimes its better to know from exprience then from what some other guy wrote. try to do ur own research on your own plants. then believe what u learned from your crop. just a few words of advice. when i started growing i would believe anything any one said or wrote and i've come to the conclusion that its up to the grower to decide whats best for your plants not what somebody else is telling u cuz their not growin what your growin.


I'm sure your right. I have no actual experience, but have gotten the virtual experience for the last several years. I have spent alot of time on here dreaming and reading, and researching so that the day my magical beans go into the ground, I will be ready for anything that hits me. So Yesterday my magical beans have arrived!! and my closet is almost ready with the light, ventilation, carbon, constant good temps, and a complete line of food by advanced nutrients. I think I am finally ready, but I might wait till December 25 just to make it that more special. I will be growing dutch passion Purple #1 and Nirvana Wonder Woman. Can't Wait!!!


----------



## cronusoner (Dec 13, 2008)

wow thats so funny that u say dec25 bcuz i planted my hindu cush on the same day last year. n if your gonna use advance nutrients then let me know of any questions or problem u might have bcuz advance nutes are my specialty. peace.




jbrain420 said:


> I'm sure your right. I have no actual experience, but have gotten the virtual experience for the last several years. I have spent alot of time on here dreaming and reading, and researching so that the day my magical beans go into the ground, I will be ready for anything that hits me. So Yesterday my magical beans have arrived!! and my closet is almost ready with the light, ventilation, carbon, constant good temps, and a complete line of food by advanced nutrients. I think I am finally ready, but I might wait till December 25 just to make it that more special. I will be growing dutch passion Purple #1 and Nirvana Wonder Woman. Can't Wait!!!


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm interested in hearing how your Dutch passion purple #1 turns out jbrain. i'm growing some of dutch passion blueberry myself in a separate grow. They just sprouted a day ago, but so far so good. really short germination time.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 15, 2008)

How are they looking now Eagle?


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, growth wise they're doing really good. Both have taken off and the tall one is now about 14 inches high. Shorty hasn't show it's sex yet, but hopefully soon. I flushed the res yesterday and added some flowering nutes for the first time.

I was taking a closer took at the tall one today and I hope I'm not seeing what I think i might be seeing. Please tell me it's not boy parts...

*Do I have a hermie???*








Here's an aerial:


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 18, 2008)

Did your second plant go herm?? or is it male??


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 18, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> Did your second plant go herm?? or is it male??


Still can't quite tell yet. I'll take pictures tomorrow during their 'awake' time and post them up for debate. The for sure girl is now about 17" tall and growing really fast.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm thinking that the other plant is showing to be a female too. It's barely noticeable but I think I see a beginning of a white hair coming out. I'll put up some pics in a bit.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 20, 2008)

So, here's the update. I now believe that both of the surviving plants are female. I hope everyone agrees looking at the pics.

Both plants just blew up. The tall one is now about 19" tall and was only about 10" when I started flowering a week and a half ago. That's about an inch/day growth rate. I'll take it!

*The pics:*

Both beauties together:








Canopy on the tall one:







closeup:









*Shortbus is a girl? What do you guys think?*


----------



## ilikeblazin (Dec 20, 2008)

i think itl be a female


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 22, 2008)

update us man. Is it a girl??


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 22, 2008)

LimPShoT said:


> update us man. Is it a girl??


Yep! Definitely a girl. Glad both survivors are girls, at least I should have something to show for this grow yet!

The tall plant is growing like crazy, its now at about 22" tall..aiming to hit 2 feet within a day or 2. Bud sites are starting to develop and it's smelling really nice! I'll post pics soon.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 22, 2008)

awesome man! how many days are you into flower? cant wait for pics.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 24, 2008)

Here are both girls 15 days into flower. The tall one has been growing like crazy, I have to keep raising the light. It's now standing at 25" and no signs of slowing down.

I flushed them today and added 1/2 strength Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom off the Fox Farms feeding schedule.


Both girls looking good:








Main kola of the tall girl developing nicely:









Here's the girl parts of Shortbus:


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 26, 2008)

17 days into flower and the tall girl just hit 30" this morning (that's 5" of growth in the last 2 days). 

The growth spurt is unbelievable! Hope she slows down soon, getting tired of having to raise the light every morning.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 27, 2008)

man that is alot of growth! I need to update my journal myself.


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 27, 2008)

yeah, how is your grow coming along LimP? they take off yet?

my tall one is now at 33" and Shortbus is at about 17". i'll post some pics soon.


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 27, 2008)

I posted a update on my journal, there getting there. Another 30-40 days for ya then till harvest ehh? Man I dont like this new look to the site pea green?? lol


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 30, 2008)

My plant is out of control. It's now standing at 44" tall. That's too much growth (10" - 44" in 3 weeks)! Hope it's all done now and is going to settle down and produce some fat nugz for me. i'll post some pics soon.



> Man I dont like this new look to the site pea green?? lol


Yeah man, I really like the older style better. This new setup looks like baby diarrhea...


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 30, 2008)

Here are some pics of the 2 girls flowering at week 3. All is looking good except for my tall girl won't stop growing. It's some kind of a mutant, went up 34" in 3 weeks. The other plant, Shortbus, is doing well at 22".

*Here's a shot of both of them*








*Here's one towering over the other*








*This is the canopy of the tall girl*








*And finally Shortbus slowly catching up but looking good and healthy
*


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 30, 2008)

Just for comparison, here are 2 shots of the same plant taken 3 weeks apart. Crazy!

3 weeks ago:








Today:


----------



## LimPShoT (Dec 30, 2008)

Man that is alot of growth! How is the smell? Yeah i need to go 12/12 now on my grow I dont have alot of room. I thought that big bud was more indica this looks more sativa.


----------



## LimPShoT (Jan 5, 2009)

Interested to see how this grow doing, got some good bud formations yet?


----------



## eagleClaw (Jan 5, 2009)

LimPShoT said:


> Interested to see how this grow doing, got some good bud formations yet?


Yeah, it's still growing..prolee about 55" by now. I don't know what to do about it. The light is so high now, that the other plant isn't getting enough light. Might have to turn this into a vertical. Think that should help out.

The buds are forming nicely. I'll put up some pics in a bit. That sucker is TALL!


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks for leading toward your grow. it was exactly what i needed. i have basically the same system and lights and it seems like you outlined some of the problems i had in my first hydro grow it was nice to see how you fixed them and the detail you are going in. im looking forward to see how the grow ends up


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 5, 2009)

dude thanks i read the whole thread and it rocks im in rockwool right now and just waiting 4 heads to pop then blam into the unit 24hr cfl action im using 4 48watt =240w cools and daylights got my ph settled in the unit at 5.8 got h202 ready 2 go the chems and im way to keen
hope your girls get big budds, i reakon u wanna get some more light on the other one ,perhaps just smash some cfls on it too
thanks great thread


----------



## LimPShoT (Jan 5, 2009)

eagleClaw said:


> Yeah, it's still growing..prolee about 55" by now. I don't know what to do about it. The light is so high now, that the other plant isn't getting enough light. Might have to turn this into a vertical. Think that should help out.
> 
> The buds are forming nicely. I'll put up some pics in a bit. That sucker is TALL!


 
55" shit man that is crazy!! about time I +reped ya. tie that thing down!! What have your rez temps been? I think mine are a little too cold 55-58 sometimes in the 60's.


----------



## eagleClaw (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey, I'm glad someone is not going to be making the same mistakes I've made along the way. I must say, I knew nothing when I started compared to what I've learned along the way. It's hard to find reliable information sometimes and I've just tried to put down all the details and facts and keep out all the off the topic bs.

Anyway, as promised, some pics...


Here is Shortbus, looking nice and happy. I'm going to rig up some more light for that girl ASAP. You can see the giant one towering over her(Tried out a new mode on my camera to compensate for the HPS..don't know if it looks much better, but all the little bud sites showed up nice and white on it..)








Here's a shaky closeup of Shortbus's main cola:









Now, here's a picture of Yao. Well..more like a few pictures, I'll try to stack them here so it looks like a vertical panorama to capture the full 55" of this beast. Damn I hope it's done growing!


















I have no idea what made Yao go off like that but thats a 550% increase in height in just 4 weeks. I'm giving it half dose Fox Farms trio according to their feed schedule. Flush every week and a half. Temps are good, lots of air movement. Temps are probably really high now near the top of Stretch cause it keeps growing right up to the HPS bulb. 

I've decided that I'm going to try and make this into a vertical bulb arrangement and see if that helps distribute the light all along this monstrosity. I'll still probably have to add some lights for Shortbus.


----------



## eagleClaw (Jan 6, 2009)

LimPShoT said:


> 55" shit man that is crazy!! about time I +reped ya. tie that thing down!! What have your rez temps been? I think mine are a little too cold 55-58 sometimes in the 60's.


Thanks for the rep..much obliged. 

My res temps have been keeping pretty cool at about 20C and lower. I have the fan going all the time, fresh cold air coming in from outside. Not sure what else to do. I've heard that heat can cause abnormal growth, but it is chilly every time I walk into the grow room. weird.


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 6, 2009)

this reminds me of an plant i had. it got to be too big indoor stretched right up to the light. so i put her outside and she grew 7ft!! shit was crazy


----------



## LimPShoT (Jan 14, 2009)

how are your 2 doing?? give us an update man.


----------



## eagleClaw (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the growing has stopped finally and it's working on producing some fat buds. Unfortunately I think some root-rot is back. That stuff is impossible to get rid of completely once you get it. I have been treating the res with 3ml/gal of 30% H2O2 once every 3 days and working on keeping the res even cooler. Hopefully the plants will pull through till harvest.

I'll put up some pics in a little while.


----------



## pitazio (Jan 24, 2009)

how long u leave the pump hiting the roots


----------



## eagleClaw (Jan 27, 2009)

pitazio said:


> how long u leave the pump hiting the roots


pump is running full time


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 28, 2009)

nice grow so far, i wanna keep an eye on this journal


----------



## EdgeKurl (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice grow.
Just a few comments....
Foxfarm nutes you are using are organic....they will stain the roots brownish. I dont doubt you had some rootrot with those rez temps but just be aware that it can be normal to have some off color roots with those nutes. Also, you just cant mix h2o2 and organic nutes....the h2o2 "kills" the nutes.
As Earl has said before, and I have learned myself, 600 ppm is about "full strength" for an aero system, so be careful following the foxfarm feeding schedule...
Seems like rez temps are your biggest enemy. 
Getting the pump out of the rez will make a huge difference....that was my main design difference from Earls when I built a Aero Space Shuttle like his.
Once the pump is out, you can run it full time if you like, but its kind of a waste.
I did 30 mins on, 30 off for veg time, switched to 10 on 50 off after.
I know people say do veg for X weeks, flower for X weeks, but you should really let the plant tell you.
I vegged until node 12-13 or until the 8th node gave up the presex indicator, which was around 15-17" high.
Good luck!


----------



## Survolte (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope to hear an update soon im interested in the turn out. Im aslo wondrerring how you do your flushes? I am going to use a similar set up and It just seems like its going to be kind of difficult for me having six plants on top.


----------



## TheBotOnist (Feb 3, 2009)

Looking great Man. I am going to purchase a 400w conversion from HID hut next week. I ordered 5 big budda BlueCheese FEMs, and 5 Barney's farm Red Dragon FEMs today, and I am so excited. I think I am going to do a DWC/bubbleponics setup similar to your areo set up but with a larger tub and 6 3inch pots w/ hydroton.

Thanks for th lessons man. I learned a lot from your thread. Keep use posted.


----------



## jerkin247 (Feb 3, 2009)

so any pics?


----------



## eagleClaw (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry for the no-posts for a while, internet connection went down and now I'm back up and running. The 2 plants are still doing good. I've started them on plain water now.

I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 4, 2009)

eagleClaw said:


> Sorry for the no-posts for a while, internet connection went down and now I'm back up and running. The 2 plants are still doing good. I've started them on plain water now.
> 
> I'll post some pics tonight.


yay! Im excited to see them.


----------



## whythef*not? (Feb 12, 2010)

EdgeKurl said:


> Nice grow.
> Just a few comments....
> Foxfarm nutes you are using are organic....they will stain the roots brownish. I dont doubt you had some rootrot with those rez temps but just be aware that it can be normal to have some off color roots with those nutes. Also, you just cant mix h2o2 and organic nutes....the h2o2 "kills" the nutes.
> As Earl has said before, and I have learned myself, 600 ppm is about "full strength" for an aero system, so be careful following the foxfarm feeding schedule...
> ...



Hm, I run a vertical aero system based off of Earl's design, and I use FF nutes. Right now I'm at 1350 ppm with no sign of burn, and nutes are actually dropping. I think it would be different in a TAG system, but with LP aero (like earl) I think you can push the nutes much harder.
Earl has his reasons for keeping ppms low, and he's been making me think. I just don't like having to add nutes every day.
But following the FF chart, even in aero, will not burn most plants.


----------

